# Sleepy Tia :D *pic heavy*



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Mum tried to get me up earlier for a walk...I was being lazy and not getting out of bed....i wonder where I get that from? Certainly not mum

You want me up...at what time?









Not a morning person...









Hmmm...I'll pull my Winnie the Pooh face to buy some time.









Can't...keep...eyes..zzzzzzzz









No way. I'm not getting up...so there!









I soooo sleepy 

















My disgruntled face...









Streeeeeettttcccchhhhhh! Look at my fangs xD









Yaaawn

























Look how cute I am, Mum 

























Fine, let's go exploring


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahh she is gorgeous!!:001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg the yawning photos are sooooo cute, she is lovely:001_wub:.

I want a ferret sooo bad.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is sooo lovely!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous photos!


----------

